# Would you get married again?



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

WIFE: What would you do if I died? Would you get married again? 
HUSBAND: Definitely not! 
WIFE: Why not - don't you like being married? 
HUSBAND: Of course I do. 
WIFE: Then why wouldn't you remarry? 
HUSBAND: Okay, I'd get married again. 
WIFE: You would? (With a hurtful look on her face). 
HUSBAND: (Makes audible groan). 
WIFE: Would you live in our house? 
HUSBAND: Sure, it's a great house. 
WIFE: Would you sleep with her in our bed? 
HUSBAND: Where else would we sleep? 
WIFE: Would you let her drive my car? 
HUSBAND: Probably, it is almost new. 
WIFE: Would you replace my pictures with hers? 
HUSBAND: That would seem like the proper thing to do. 
WIFE: Would she use my golf clubs? 
HUSBAND: No, she's left-handed. 
WIFE: - silence - - 
HUSBAND: Sh*t ....


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I like your interview technique - must have scored you quite a few villains!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

pippin said:


> I like your interview technique - must have scored you quite a few villains!


:lol:

"Rope" and "hang" comes to mind here. 

Dougie.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Simply brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

A little like that famous leading question:

Mr Smith, when did you stop beating your wife?"


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would get married again................ if I could find a sterile orphan..!!!

Ray.


----------

